# Minnesota Golphers, preseason #3, Ya RIGHT!



## Vtgunner (Nov 24, 2002)

Gotcha Goldy, How ya been? Good luck to all the teams in college hockey this year! Hope to see ya all in the final 4 again.

GO MAINE!


----------



## knoppers (Jan 29, 2006)

the gophers will kick yous guys ***** next year. ya you betcha


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

I'm still heartbroke from last years crash in GF. :beer:

Ok, lets.....play.......hockey!!!!!!


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

I remember it well.

The 3rd period of the HC/Minn game ended, and I said..."STAND UP GOPHER FANS...we're cheering for you...so we can kick your butt TOMORROW NIGHT!!!"

The old guy behind me goes "Someone thinks they'll beat Michigan tonight."

Ten seconds into overtime I turned back and almost said "Someone thought they were gonna beat Holy Cross tonight." But the guy was old...so I spared him. :lol:

Looking forward to two or three trips up to GF this winter. Hope to see some of you there.


----------

